# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  أهداف دوري ابطال اوربا 08/09 ][ تشلسي × ليفربول ][ دور الـ 8

## loveme1407

.......... *×* ..........  
*Chelsea [ 4 - 4 ] Liverpool*  

 
* الاهـــــــــــداف* 
أوريليو (رابط أخر)
ألونسو (رابط أخر)
دروجبا(رابط أخر)
أليكس(رابط أخر)
لامبارد (رابط أخر)
لوكاس (رابط أخر)
كاوت (رابط أخر)
لامبارد (رابط أخر) 
* الملخصـــــــات*  

ملخص الشوط الاول بصوت المعلق عدنان حمد (رابط أخر) [المساحة:80 ميجا ,, المدة:11.09 دقيقة] 

ملخص الشوط الثانى بصوت المعلق عدنان حمد 
(الجزء الاول) (رابط أخر)
(الجزء الثانى) (رابط أخر)
[المساحة:107 ميجا ,, المدة:14.42دقيقة]

----------

